# Brownhills buyout. AGAIN?



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Am I behind the news. Has anyone else heard that Brownhills have gone through another buy out?

Carol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Haven't heard anything recently, Bognormike is always one of the best informed subscribers concerning such occurrences IMO....

how many times can they do such things? From what I have read on here there have been problems whenever and wherever this has happened - not just with Brownhills but also with other companies.....

That sort of financial dealing is way beyond my understanding......

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Not heard anything-have you got a link ?

We were there the other day and everything seemed normal,a customer who had come to pick up his motorhome was having a rant at the reception because an employee had reversed it into a post. :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

No, I've heard nothing :roll: Will have a scout round later


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Not heard anything-have you got a link ?
> 
> We were there the other day and everything seemed normal,a customer who had come to pick up his motorhome was having a rant at the reception because an employee had reversed it into a post. :roll:


That happened to us in Dec 1997 when they drove our new motorhome to the overnight area. It was dark and the chap reversed into something.

I was so mad. The motorhome they said was ready when I phoned. Drove 6 hours to Brownhills only to find on collection the awning hadn't been put on nor the bike rack!!! Hence the employee driving it the dark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Who cares, they lost any credibility they had ages ago, you'd have to be insane to buy from them, except in the accessory shops.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Who cares, they lost any credibility they had ages ago, you'd have to be insane to buy from them, except in the accessory shops.


Not necessarily Kev  
We purchased our previous van from their Cannock branch, a few months before they closed the branch.
The price we paid was less than I would have been prepared to pay a private seller and I did get warranty which was honoured perfectly.
On my way home from France, I called in without an appointment, as my water pump had packed in that very morning. They tested and fitted a new pump immediately  
Couldn't fault it!
The handover and parts department were also very good!
The Sales staff were another thing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares, they lost any credibility they had ages ago, you'd have to be insane to buy from them, except in the accessory shops.
> ...


Thanks Grath, it just shows to go you, not to listen to gossip on here.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm another Brownhills customer with no complaints, and I'm certainly not insane.

I purchased a Hymer from Preston, and it developed a problem with the paintwork. Brownhills sorted it with Hymer and booked it in within a couple of weeks. When there, they noticed the bathroom was going a little yellow, and when I went to pick the van up, not only was the paintwork sorted but the bathroom panels and floor had been replaced.

I chose the make and model and to buy from a location a few hours drive away.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Me to


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It certainly sounds positive with good reports of service, that is a change from what used to appear if ever their name was mentioned on here.

Hopefully the OP was incorrect and the company will develop into a successful and well recommended by everyone who uses their services.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> No, I've heard nothing :roll: Will have a scout round later


haven't found anything, sorry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe if more posted when things went right, they might have not gone down in the first place, and the forum would have less anti Brownhills posts or at least be more balanced, and I might not have had the opinion that they were so bad.

I'm a great believer in credit where it's due, we have a company report forum, but only a few use it and even then not so many good reports, the main forums are full of bad reports about a small number of companies.

We could do with more dealer reviews, it'd be in our own best interests so long as they were honest, and if the dealers got wind of it maybe we'd start to get the services we deserve when spending such large amounts of hard earned dosh on what is a basically a fancily fitted out white van.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Maybe if more posted when things went right, they might have not gone down in the first place, and the forum would have less anti Brownhills posts or at least be more balanced, and I might not have had the opinion that they were so bad.
> 
> I'm a great believer in credit where it's due, we have a company report forum, but only a few use it and even then not so many good reports, the main forums are full of bad reports about a small number of companies.
> 
> We could do with more dealer reviews, it'd be in our own best interests so long as they were honest, and if the dealers got wind of it maybe we'd start to get the services we deserve when spending such large amounts of hard earned dosh on what is a basically a fancily fitted out white van.


Over the three years that I owned the Hymer in question and the year since selling her, I did post in relevant threads about the after sales service I received from Brownhills.
People rarely re[port good things, but easily report bad.
In the UK, we seem to knock business success stories, not saying that Brownhills is, but in the USA they admire successful businesses.
We should encourage business!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> in the USA they admire successful businesses.


I heard that a few years ago and thought it utter rubbish as I've always been happy for people who do well, but on watching a lot of TV of America reality programmes I have to agree, here if you do well you must have either fiddled it or stole it, or just ripped people off, is it any wonder that the urge to do well is so stifled here.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

There are loads of posts on here praising good company service. 
The problem with Brownhills is they very rarely do anything worthy of praise.
We nearly bought a Motorhome from then, after viewing an Autotrail Dakota in stunning condition, went back 3 days later to do a deal.
They had swapped out mint condition items for tatty damaged bits, Coffee table, bed mattress and other furnishings.
Left with the missus in tears

Alan H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I purchased originaly from Cannock. No probs. Man=inly due to snotty attitude of saleswoman at Newark. 
Warranty work was carried out at Newark with no probs.

Compianies are made up of a group of individuals, if any one of them performs poorly then the whole are labelled as rubbish. Just like Pentagon motors who supplied me with a nice car. Trouble is the aftersales and customer care do not care. Four months and still arguing over a key fob. They are no my list of who not to buy my next car or van from.

Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Compianies are made up of a group of individuals, if any one of them performs poorly then the whole are labelled as rubbish.
> Dave p


So that's why you're not busy :lol: :lol:

Sorry Dave, the resist button was too far away


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Compianies are made up of a group of individuals, if any one of them performs poorly then the whole are labelled as rubbish.
> ...


Quite the reverse kev, most of my customers have closed down, liquidated or simply gone bankrupt. I am still here. :wink: 
Every week I hear of small family businesses closing down. A sad state this country is in. Even my suppliers are scratching around for business. I have just placed an order for 20 boxes of aerosols. Four years ago that order would have beeen for 100 boxes.
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think people who have normal jobs realise just how bad it is out there, they probably still think that if you're self employed you make a a really good living and some of course do, but most like I did end up selling their houses to get out of debt and because they simply can't afford the payments any more.

I wish I'd listened to what my granddad used to say


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Blimey, I've been away for three years and nothing's changed - Brownhills must be on their fifth change of ownership in that period.

Oh Well! :roll:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well I heard it from a dealer whom I trust but didn't go into it too far. He's at show so will leave it until after to find out more. He seemed to think I would have heard about it which is why I asked on here knowing Mike might find something

May I say THIS IS NOT A THREAD TO KNOCK OR COMPLEMENT BROWNHILLS. It was an honest question. Please don't use it for your own ends

Carol


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It may have been wiser to use a more discreet method of confirming the facts, before posting on here
"The rumour mill" is a dangerous thing 

Any post to do with Brownhills will nearly always attract negative replies

Don't shout at us, we didn't start it :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We all have opinions about Brownhills, some based on personal experience, apparently some good ones too, but I dare say a lot are based on what has been said on here, so we are all entitled to an opinion of them, so don't try to stifle what is only the envisioned, perceived or actual truth, I've had enough of that on here already thanks, that's how dishonest dealers get away with things, as some of us know through bitter experience.

I have no axe to grind with Brownhills, as I have only ever visited their showroom, but they seem to be lacking in knowledge of what they were selling, every question they had to go ask, not exactly what you expect, but if there is anything I've learned since buying our first MH from an honest dealer, it's that there are plenty of wolves in sheeps clothing in the MH game, and they will lie their heads of to make a few quid, then lie again to make even more money, or not to appear dishonest, worse still is the one customer or friend they might have been fair with who says they know them, and sings their praises, so they can go on to deceive more people, some people are so gullible it's beyond belief.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have no axe to grind and I shouted due to exactly that - others were using the thread to air those grouses etc.,

I don't normally shout unless I feel it needs it.

I was at the show and so did not have access to the net easily and don't really like doing it on phone, as screen too small...and anyway my husband hates me doing it at the best of times....

I heard it from what I believe is a reliable source and thought I should alert anyone going there to buy - just in case - and had thought that it may already have got to someone else's ears, as I am always last with news.

However I will try to find out more.

Just anyone going, please be careful if you are ordering from Brownhills, as they never really change their name, why I would have actually thought it would have been better for them.

Carol


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Kev quote : I wish I'd listened to what my granddad used to say 

What was that Kev. Get a job at the council, or Brownhills :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Kev quote : I wish I'd listened to what my granddad used to say
> 
> What was that Kev. Get a job at the council, or Brownhills :wink:
> 
> Dave p


Like it says Dave :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile: :flasingsmile:

I don't know, I wasn't listening.

I knew I catch someone with that old chestnut one day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They're still selling Hymers :lol: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-MOB...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27c98275fd


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

still overpriced!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

But not broken yet.
Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Just remember to keep it in the box, most know that the original box increases the value.

tony :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have received a personal email from Brownhills telling me there is no truth in my statement. Wish they would have posted it on here


Carol


----------



## Sprinter4 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Brownhills*

I have purchased a new motorhome from Brownhills in the past, not a pleasant experience, however I can assure you there are worse much worse

Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

carol said:


> I have received a personal email from Brownhills telling me there is no truth in my statement. Wish they would have posted it on here
> 
> Carol


If they're watching then they'll also know DaveP only stops for a pee :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

None event then! :roll: 
Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> I have received a personal email from Brownhills telling me there is no truth in my statement. Wish they would have posted it on here
> 
> Carol


so they are still watching :roll: 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> > I have received a personal email from Brownhills telling me there is no truth in my statement. Wish they would have posted it on here
> ...


I should be popping in next friday about 10:30. Nice bloke in the sentry box.
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If they are watching, maybe they'd like to join in and have a say, rather than just watching.

I'm sure they have a lot to say, and they'd need to say a lot to win back what must have once been a large customer base, opening the doors won't bring customers rushing back other than to see what if anything has change.

Customer satisfaction needs to be pro-active not a defence strategy, you start as soon as a customer comes through the gate, you look after them while they browse, but not in their faces, you make honest deals give a fair trade in and cash discounts. You do the PDIs properly, you teach your staff how to sell product by teaching them every aspect of everything you sell, otherwise you just look unprofessional, you actually mend things and do all the things promised, if the customer has a further issue, you back them up with the manufacture, if the manufacture won't help, then you need to think how this makes you look to the customer, perhaps threaten to stop selling their vans etc, if they don't give reasonable customer back up, if they still refuse, then you sort it out yourself, you sold it you fix it, your responsibility does not end once you've been paid or when the warranty ends, the customer is king and does not have to buy from you, the money in his pocket pays your wages, but you still have to earn it.

Do all that and you cannot fail to survive


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev, I agree, a dealer should do all of that, but sometimes a customer just cannot be pleased no matter what a dealer does and the dealer can be on a hiding for nothing  
We always hear from the unhappy ones as they complain on line, but very rare is it we hear from the satisfied customers.
As Brownhill's is or was such a large business, it will have it's share of each of the above!
Sometimes, the customer is wrong!
I am not sticking up for Brownhills, but all these threads about the subject are a little like groundhog day


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If they are watching, maybe they'd like to join in and have a say, rather than just watching.
> 
> I'm sure they have a lot to say, and they'd need to say a lot to win back what must have once been a large customer base, opening the doors won't bring customers rushing back other than to see what if anything has change.
> 
> ...


Very well put Kev and I couldn't agree more.

I have seen the other side of this in action. In my own industry training schemes failed because employers were afraid to train people because they thought that if they did they would leave and start their own businesses in opposition to them.

I have seen companies who consistently did a bad job and always resisted making it right because they thought it would cost too much, yet they still managed to get work.

It's very hard indeed to convince a sceptical business man that adopting sound quality and customer care policies will improve their businesses. They tend to think that the cost of doing so would put them out of business, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> It's very hard indeed to convince a sceptical business man that adopting sound quality and customer care policies will improve their businesses. They tend to think that the cost of doing so would put them out of business, Alan.


It's a no brainer, happy customers tell others and they come back, of course investment is needed, but that's fundamentally what any business is about, what is the point in having a forecourt with a million quids worth of Motorhomes, and staff who know sod all about them, and training in customer care is repaid time and again, they all seem OK when you go in with a full wallet, but it's when you've emptied it that the real customer care begins.

This thread is no longer about Brownhills, but how we're treated as individual customers, maybe if they knew what we expect some might rise to the challenge, but to do that perhaps the manufacturers need a Swift kick up the 4rse, did I say Swift, maybe a good place to start, if Peter stopped messing about in Rally cars for a while and attended to his business a bit more his investment might be more worthwhile and his product failure might lessen, I think the appliance manufacturers are pretty much on the ball these days, there will always be some problems through lack of knowledge by the user, back to Sales staff educating the customer again, they should each go on a training course for every product they sell and the appliances contained within them.

I worked in a Harley dealership a few years ago, now they understood staff training, it was compulsory to visit the factory to see how they were built, shelves full of training videos, and lots of exams, they made you feel proud to be part of the company, maybe a bit over the top for the British mentality, but well intentioned never the less.


----------

